# Freenas vs Windows Server



## SayHo (16. Oktober 2016)

kennt sich hier jemand mit dem thema freenas oder windows server aus
folgende aufgaben stellung

filme im netzwerk streamen dvds und bluerays
ftp zugriff von ausen feste ip sodas kolege von sich zuhause oder auch ich drauf zugreifen kann
brauchbare geschwindigkeit im netzwerk minimum 60-80 Mb/s besser mehr
es sollte die möglichkeit geben die platten zu verschlüsseln truecrypt oder ähnliches
stromsparen weil 24/7 betrieb
min 8 sata anschlüsse wobei es wohl auf zusätzliche kontrolerkarten hinausläuft
vieleicht noch wake on lan aber keine ahnung ob sich das mit dem thema ftp vereinbaren läst


als bonus wäre noch toll wenn sowas wie vlc lauffähig wäre weil sich bei mir leider manche dvd serien nicht korekt ohne zu ruckeln abspielen lassen wie gesagt bonus kein muss


als hardware hatte ich an sowas gedacht
ASRock Q1900-ITX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder

ASRock QC5000-ITX/PH Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder noch auf die neuen intels warten

Mini-Mainboards mit Intels neuen Atom-Celerons | heise online

und als controler karte hatte ich an sowas gedacht

DeLOCK 89384 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ich lasse mich sowohl bei der hard als auch software gerne beraten hab aber bei der hardware deutlich mehr ahnung als bei software weil da hab ich zum thema freenas nur mal gelesen das es sowas gibt (ka aber gibt bestimmt da auch mehrere distributionen)^^ und bei windows server gibet auch 2 möglichkeinen 2012 oder das neue 2016 wobei ich meine gelesen bzw gehört zu haben das die microsoft server extrem leistungs hungrig sind


alles in allem eilt das net so besonders weil ich eventuell vom kolegen auch pc hardware bekomme und mir den neukauf bis auf die contolerkarte sparen kann
aber irgentwann muss man sich ja mal anfangen zu informieren^^

alles klar dann freue ich mich auf viele und hilfreiche antworten zu dem thema


----------



## Abductee (16. Oktober 2016)

SayHo schrieb:


> min 8 sata anschlüsse wobei es wohl auf zusätzliche kontrolerkarten hinausläuft



Bist du dir da sicher?
So viele Festplatten fressen ganz schön viel Strom und je mehr du hast, desto größer ist die Ausfallswahrscheinlichkeit.

Am günstigsten im 24h Betrieb wäre so was:
Synology DiskStation DS216J Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Und ein oder zwei größere Festplatten als du jetzt hast.

Von wieviel Speicherplatz reden wir denn hier?


----------



## fotoman (16. Oktober 2016)

Wenn ca 4W je Platte im aktiven Standby entscheidend sind, dann wäre wirllich ein 1-2 Bay Fertig-NAS die bessere Wahl. Wobei ich das auch im Vergleich zu den genannten Mainboards bevorzugen würde. Rechenleistung ist wohl nicht benötigt, ECC-Ram genauso wenig, das bieten die günstigen Fertiggeräte auch (nicht). Einzig die gewünschte Verschlüsselung beherrschen die Fertiog-NAS m.W. nach nicht (oder hat sich das mittlerweile geändert, mein Q-Nap ist schon etwas älter).

Man muss halt nachforschen, welche der Atoms/Cleerons wenigstens vernünfitg HW-Verschlüsseung für VeraCrypt oder vergleichbares unter Linux bietet. Sonst nützt die beste I/O-Perforance nichts. Genauso muss man vorher ermitteln, ob das gewünschte FreeNAS den Controller auch unterstützt.

Ein Windows-Server würde für mich schon auf Grund der Kosten (nciht nur das OS) ausfalls, wenn es nicht zwingend Windows sein muss (scheint hier ja nicht der Fall zu sein).



> als bonus wäre noch toll wenn sowas wie vlc lauffähig wäre weil sich bei  mir leider manche dvd serien nicht korekt ohne zu ruckeln abspielen  lassen wie gesagt bonus kein muss


Was das dann soll, verstehe ich überhaupt nicht. VLC als Server, der die Videodaten konvertiert (auf einem Atom/Celeron???????) Oder soll der dort direkt laufen und die Ausgabe remote irgendwo ausgeben (wieder mit so einer schwachbrünstifgen Tablet-CPU?)

Die CPUs habe genügend Leistung für ein NAS, so lange die Last nicht zu hoch wird. Ob Verschlüsselung geht, muss man herausfinden (war für mich bisher nie Sache des Servers sondern des Clients), und ob die Datenrate mit mehreren parallelen Zugriffen (ohne oder gar mit SW-Raid) nicht einbricht, muss man wohl auch testen (hängt auch von den Platten ab).

Für eine Live-Videokonvertierung wird das aber genauso wenig genügen wie für das Hosten von ein paar VMs. U.U. unterstpützt die ein oder andere CPU QuickSync, dann muss aber auch die passende Software dazu genutzt werden (VLC kann das m.W.n. nicht).


----------



## Abductee (16. Oktober 2016)

Verschlüsselung wird unterstützt, nur die Lese/Schreibrate leidet darunter.
Synology DS216j im Test: Erneut kaum Veranderungen, erneut eine Empfehlung (Seite 3) - ComputerBase

Kommt dann ganz aufs Budget darauf an, ein größeres Exemplar ist da auch schneller.
Synology DS216+ im Test: Weniger Schnittstellen, schneller Braswell-SoC (Seite 3) - ComputerBase

Ein DLNA-Server läuft auch problemlos auf den Dingern.

Gibts auch mit mehr HDD`s:
Produktvergleich Synology DiskStation DS416J, Synology DiskStation DS416play, 1GB RAM | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## SayHo (16. Oktober 2016)

war der meinung hätte meine festplatte mit reingeschreiben eben nochmal überlesen und leider nein^^
also aktuell schon vorhanden sind
3x seagate archive 8tb
1x wd red 4tb
2x 2tb platten
+noch 3 1tb platten als externe die sich so angesammelt haben^^
und es kommen die nächsten 6 monate noch mindestens 1 warscheinlich sogar 2 8tb platten dazu deswegen ja kein fertig nas
und ja es is alles voll hab kein platz mehr und nein ich lösche nix^^
wie ich das so rauslese brauch ich dan wohl kein win server dachte ich mir schon das das ein wenig overkill is 
bietet den freenas irgent eine player plugin oder änliches
hab nen himedia q10 pro der spielt eigentlich auch alles ab bis auf 15-20 ältere dvds die ruckeln und die wollte ich gerne mit vlc abspielen weil damit ruckelt im windows nix wie gesagt 20 von 1500 das is nix deswegen net soooo wichtig


----------



## Abductee (16. Oktober 2016)

SayHo schrieb:


> und es kommen die nächsten 6 monate noch mindestens 1 warscheinlich sogar 2 8tb platten dazu deswegen ja kein fertig nas


Ich seh da keinen Grund ein fertiges NAS auszuschließen.
Das hinzufügen von HDD's funktioniert problemlos. 
Auch das Freigeben von angesteckten USB-Festplatten.
Man könnte einfach zwei 4-Bay kaufen. 
Wäre auch ausfallsicherer als alle 8 Festplatten in ein Gehäuse zu stopfen.

Wo liegt denn dein Budget?

Extrem sparsam:
ASRock C2550D4I Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Günstiger:
AMD A6-7470K Black Edition, 2x 3.70GHz, boxed Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
AMD Sockel FM2+ mit Formfaktor: ATX/µATX, SATA 6Gb/s: ab 8x, Gelistet seit: ab 2014 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## SayHo (16. Oktober 2016)

netzteil vorhanden und diverse rammodule vorhanden(bis auf ddr4) der rest sollte sich wohl für max 200 zu realisieren sein inclu controlercard und beim freenas is ja bei 8 platten nicht schluss 
also software ist die frage da ich mich da sogut wie garnicht auskenne
kann man bei win server sowas wie vlc inst?
kann man bei freenas sowas wie vlc inst? 
wie sihts mit wake on lan aus geht das oder ist das quatsch?

das ASRock C2550D4I Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland is ja wohl zu teuer für gerade mal 12 sata ports
da hol ich mir lieber ein 70-100 euro board mit controlercard und bin beim halben preis und 2 sataports mehr^^


----------



## lowskill (18. Oktober 2016)

SayHo schrieb:


> das ASRock C2550D4I Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland is ja wohl zu teuer für gerade mal 12 sata ports
> da hol ich mir lieber ein 70-100 euro board mit controlercard und bin beim halben preis und 2 sataports mehr^^



Kauf dir doch einfach ein paar SATA-Ports und löte sie an ne Büroklammer. Der Rest scheint für dich ja ohnehin keine Rolle zu spielen.


----------



## SayHo (18. Oktober 2016)

Die ursprüngliche frage ging net um Hardware sondern Freemas oder windowsserver und da weiß ich immer noch nicht mehr da ich hier nur Hardware Beratung bekomme und die brauch ich eigentlich nicht weil da kenn ich mich selber aus 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lowskill (18. Oktober 2016)

SayHo schrieb:


> da kenn ich mich selber aus


----------



## SayHo (18. Oktober 2016)

Kommt von dir auch was sinnvolles oder willst nur rumnerven

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lowskill (18. Oktober 2016)

Was Sinnvolles: Für Leute wie dich gibts fertige NAS-Lösungen.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Oktober 2016)

Windows Server auf nem NAS finde ich schon beinahe exotisch. Entweder man nimmt ein fertiges und nutzt eben auch das darauf vorinstallierte System (dürfte in den meisten Fällen ne Linux Distro sein) oder man nimmt ein freies OS (z.B. FreeNAS (UNIX), OMV (Linux) oder strickt sich eben z.B. Ubuntu so, dass man es als NAS laufen lässt). 
Windows bietet keinerlei Vorteile, kein gescheites Filesystem und kostet auch noch Geld...

Funktionieren wird alles und ob irgendwelche Spezialanwendungen wie VLC auf nem bestimmten System laufen kann man per Suchmaschine in wenigen Sekunden selbst herausfinden.

Ich selbst nutze FreeNAS und nutze zum Streamen ins Wohnzimmer das Plex Plugin (vornehmlich Musik) und von der Küche aus greift eine Himbeere per MPD auf das Teil zu (nur Musik und Radio). Es gibt noch weitere Streaming Plugins und da dürfte man das finden was man braucht. 
Bei OMV gibts ähnliche Plugins (Plex auf alle Fälle). Der Vorteil ist, dass es nicht so hardwarefordernd ist.

Auch auf Windows gibts das alles, aber warum sollte man?

Schau dir doch mal Freenas und OMV an. Da gibts jeweils ausführlichste Informationen zu im Netz.


----------



## SayHo (18. Oktober 2016)

Hab Grad mal geschaut Plex Schaft wohl keine DVD Strukturen mit Menüs und ISOs oder ähnliches schade eigentlich 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SayHo (18. Oktober 2016)

Kann man bei Freenas direkt nen Player Inst damit man den hdmi Port vom nas selber nutzen kann und omv hatte ich auch noch nie gehört genau wegen solchen Infos frag ich hier im Form nach und kauf mir net einfach n fertigen nas @lowskill der Name Scheint Programm zu sein

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lowskill (18. Oktober 2016)

SayHo schrieb:


> Hab Grad mal geschaut Plex Schaft wohl keine DVD Strukturen mit Menüs und ISOs oder ähnliches schade eigentlich


Speichere deine Videos doch im MKV-Format.



SayHo schrieb:


> Kann man bei Freenas direkt nen Player Inst damit man den hdmi Port vom nas selber nutzen kann und omv hatte ich auch noch nie gehört genau wegen solchen Infos frag ich hier im Form nach und kauf mir net einfach n fertigen nas


Falls du es hinkriegst die Bild-/Tonausgabe eines Jails entsprechend umzuleiten. Ich will es nicht zu 100 % ausschließen, aber es wäre sicher nicht trivial und der Sinn ist fraglich.


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (19. Oktober 2016)

Lol WS 2012/2016 als NAS betreiben?^^
Wer kommt denn auf sowas?
Hol dir entweder wie bereits gepostet einen fertigen Synology, dann musst du selbst garnichtsmehr machen, oder du kaufst dir eben die NAS Hardware und setzt darauf Free Nas auf.

Warum du keinen WS2012 als NAS betreiben willst:
1: Lizenzkosten 
2: Ressourcenhungrig
3: Du willst auf einem WS ganz sicher keinen FTP Server aufsetzen der aus dem Internet erreichbar sein soll (Sicherheitsprobleme).
4: Vollkommen oversized für das was du benötigst.

Bei Synology/Freenas hast du ein stinknormales Linux system drunter und dir sind alle Möglichkeiten gegeben das System nach eigenen Wünschen anzupassen und Software Pakete nachzuinstallieren.


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Oktober 2016)

Knaeckebrot93 schrieb:


> Bei Synology/Freenas hast du ein stinknormales Linux system drunter



Nö, FreeNAS ist kein Linux System, sondern basiert auf FreeBSD, also auf UNIX. Das ist schon ein wenig ein Unterschied.

Ansonsten bin ich ganz deiner Meinung!


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (20. Oktober 2016)

Hast du natürlich recht.
Ändert aber nichts dran, dass man vollen Systemzugriff hat und eigentlich alles an Paketen noch nachinstallieren kann.


----------



## SayHo (20. Oktober 2016)

Wäre es möglich und praktikabel win7 oder 10 zu installieren und dann freenas oder omv in ner vm laufen zu lassen?

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Oktober 2016)

Warum einfach wenn es auch kompliziert geht! Möglich ist vieles, bloß was soll das? 

FreeNAS oder OMV ist schneller installiert als WIndows, kosten tun beide nix... Aber klar die kannst du auch in ner VM unter Windows laufen lassen...


----------



## lowskill (20. Oktober 2016)

FreeNAS zu virtualisieren ist in der Regel keine gute Idee.


----------



## SayHo (20. Oktober 2016)

Ich such halt immer noch ne Möglichkeit mit einem Gerät nas und Player zu haben Windows selber is kein Prob hab ich genug Lizenzen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Oktober 2016)

Du willst also ein Gerät, an das du 8(!) HDDs anschließen kannst, das stromsparend ist und als Player funktioniert... Für mich liest sich da mindestens ein Widerspruch heraus. Stromsparend wird der nicht sein, die Menge an Platten würde ich mir nochmal überlegen und diese - wenn du wirklich soviel platz brauchst - ggf. als externe Platten, die bei Bedarf angeschaltet werden können realisieren.

Gerade ein NAS hat ja den Vorteil die lärmenden Platten irgendwohin zu stellen wo sie nicht weiter stören und dann mittels diverser Streamer darauf zuzugreifen. Ob das jetzt direkt vom Smart TV, vom Handy oder von einem sonst wie gearteten System ist ist ja erst mal egal. 

Ein PC der direkt als Player arbeitet wäre ja ein HTPC, den stellt man dann ja meist direkt ins z.B. Wohnzimmer, baut den aber eben normalerweise möglichst leise z.B. ohne HDD.


----------



## SayHo (30. November 2016)

hab jetzt so gelöst hab stinknormal win 10 inst mit netzwerkfreigaben und um von ausen druff zukommen filzilla hab aktuell 3 8 tb platten drann die 4 ist bestellt systehm läuft auf ner ssd
stromverbrauch so um die 20 watt im idel ist eigentlich ok mit nem atx netzteil picu wäre geiler gewesen aber da kann ich auf einer leitung net soviel platten drannhängen denk ich und es kommen ja auf jeden fall noch welche und das war mir zukunfts sicherer 
bei gelegenheit noch n gescheites schall gedämmtes gehäuse besorgen und gut is aktuell passen eh nur 5 platten rein somit brauch ich eh in zukunft n neues
aktuell höre ich das ding wirklich nur wenn die platten anlaufen und dann guck ich ja filme oder serien und so fast nicht zu hören


----------

